# First Watch Fixed! Timemaster Automatic



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked this up in a job lot of watches on ebay (5 watches for Â£4  ). After some practice on a proper scabby Ebron and an old Starlon, I felt confident enough to have a go on this one. Ok, I only had to replace the stem and reinsert a screw that was floating around in the dial, but hey - it was broken and I fixed it!

The case was a bit rough with some vague remnants of what used to be gold plate on it, but I gave it a good polish, cleaned the crystal up (thanks to PG Tips for the sticky topic) and now it looks like this and works great:














































Next project: fitting a balance on a 17 jewel Services! Wish me luck....

p.s. can anyone recommend a good, strong magnet. I dropped a screw whilst repairing the Timemaster and it took me over an hour to find it in my carpet using a fridge magnet and eyesight...


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done mate, wish I was as confident as you. I still have to buy mine working and still struggle fitting batteries lol. 

Nice looking watch aswell mate.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done !!

Regards MartinÂ


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Technium said:


> Well done mate, wish I was as confident as you


Not really conident... At the moment I wouldn't dare work on anything half decent, but when your watches cost less than a pound each - who cares if they disintegrate and bits disappear into the bowels of your shag carpet


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm sure many people will call you out about the magnet thing, but here's what I do (and it works fine). Get thee to a pound shop - buy a magnetic knife rack, one of those ones that screws to the wall. It's good and long and you can pick bits up really quickly by "sweeping" the floor. Whilst you're at the pound shop, take a look for a demagnetiser, you won't find one but you can pick them up for less than a tenner on eBay. If you're going to be picking bits up with a strong magnet, you'll need to de-mag the bits afterwards 

You can minimise the reliance on the magnet by fixing watches on some form of thickish cloth over the top of your desk, I use a Selvyt polishing cloth which is a good size and stops most stuff bouncing off

Good work, by the way!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well done on the repair Lampoc and good luck with the next project, lots of photos please.



> p.s. can anyone recommend a good, strong magnet. I dropped a screw whilst repairing the Timemaster and it took me over an hour to find it in my carpet using a fridge magnet and eyesight...


This one I can help with, search eBay for 'rare earth magnets'. I put one in a rubber glove and dragged it over a pebbled patio and soon found what I was looking for.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Adding a lip to the edge of your workdesk/space can save lots of "escapees"! :thumbsup: I once dropped my spares box as I was taking it from the cupboard over my computer keyboard! It still rattles when I move it!!! :wallbash:

Mike


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Dick Browne said:


> I'm sure many people will call you out about the magnet thing, but here's what I do (and it works fine). Get thee to a pound shop - buy a magnetic knife rack, one of those ones that screws to the wall. It's good and long and you can pick bits up really quickly by "sweeping" the floor. Whilst you're at the pound shop, take a look for a demagnetiser, you won't find one but you can pick them up for less than a tenner on eBay. If you're going to be picking bits up with a strong magnet, you'll need to de-mag the bits afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello.

Just thought I'd chip in my little bit, Well done on your first success, The first of many I suspect.

Anyway, I use a piece of green baize (snooker table cloth), A quick one way iron with the nap of the cloth makes a great scratch free flat surface to work on.

and if you use the idea of a piece of wood or something to form a raised edge too,even better.

by the way great tip that knife rack.

good luck


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep "Tintox" is spot on :thumbup: I use a tea tray, when i'm not eating that is............. it has a nice lip all the way round the edge so no screws can "escape" if they do then i have a car speaker which is very strong


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheers for the tips guys! Especially like the magnetic knife holder one - I'll be off into town on Saturday with a pond coin


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations on a job welldone , nice looking watch to :thumbsup:

cheers

Andy


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Well Done M8! Your on a slippery slope now though. This hobby is a total time vampire.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations on your first reborn (nice looking watch too) you can start collecting tools now as well as watches. Tis a slippery slope your on.

Kev


----------

